# 10g Gallon Tank Mates?



## tigerhappy26 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have considered getting a 10 gallon tank and want to know what fish could go in there with a betta following this form.I have had a 10 gallon before and want another one.I really like cory cats,bettas,guppies,and tetras, and hatchet fish

Please put some fish that could go on these levels please!
Top-
Middle-
Bottom-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

10's are hard to stock since most fish are schoolers (at least the ones that get along with Betta's) so here would be my list for you:

3-4 Julii Cory cat's or Pygmy Cory cats, one of the smaller ones so they don't grow too big.
2-3 Male Guppies so you don't get fry and then your Betta on top.

However you have to keep in mind that not all Betta's are suited for community tanks or to have any tankmates at all, so make sure you know your Betta before he/she goes in there. And make sure to cycle your tank before ANYTHING goes in there, if you need help and information on how to cycle a tank or how to comprehend the Nitrogen Cycle, please just ask or make a new thread ^_^


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

I havnt had much luck with my false juliis. The tank finally cycled after 5 months then crashed immediately do to a power outage.
I would recommend pygmy corys if you are going with bottom feeders.

I have had incredible luck with Dairo dairo. Ive heard of badis badis working too, however they are extremely picky eaters. Ive been trying to feed them frozen but they found that there are scuds or some sort of "too small to see" organism in my tank. They spend alot of time munching at objects in the tanks. Occasionally they hunt now.
If you are fine with culturing daphnia, grindle worms, or even brineshrimp you should be fine with them.

My exgirlfriend had luck with platys and panda cories in a 20gallon.
She tried minnows and they seemed too aggressive for her.

With a 10 gallon I would aim for nano type fish.

Im extremely disappointed that I didnt pick up rhinohorn gobys when they were at my lfs now that I know more about them. Given their speed/chameleon abilities I would love to add them to my badis tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Usually Badis tend to like species only tanks along with Killifish and few other non social fish, unless you have a whole school of them which can be extremely hard to find unless you order online, then I wouldn't recommend them, especially not for those who don't know how to do live cultures or beginners. Otherwise, yes, they might work but they definitely are picky eater's and hence the live food cultures.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Usually Badis tend to like species only tanks along with Killifish and few other non social fish, unless you have a whole school of them which can be extremely hard to find unless you order online, then I wouldn't recommend them, especially not for those who don't know how to do live cultures or beginners. Otherwise, yes, they might work but they definitely are picky eater's and hence the live food cultures.


He has a point, I only keep 3. They occasionally squabble among themselves. 2 males one female.
They do eat frozen, but not all the time.
They are delicate fish.
They are with a plakat. They outrun him and have a ton of plants to hide in.
Overall most people dont recommend them, I just love mine and wouldnt change it for the world lol.

Ive heard of guppys working, never tried it.
I know pygmy cories work and they are alot of fun.
I've only had tetras in non betta tanks and they have always been nippy.
Ive also heard of endlers working as well.

My exgirlfriends 20 gallon setup was
1 Half Moon Betta
4 Sunburst platys (top/middle) they had babies and became 9
6 Panda cories (they all slowly died off, we still dont know why)
when they died it became 3 emeralds with the 1 remaining panda.

All in all it comes down to your betta's attitude. Just make sure you have a backup plan if things go sour.

That has since been upgraded to a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She* ;-)

I love Badis as well! I would love to have them if I could but I don't think any of my Betta's would be placid enough to be with them, as it is I have 6 tanks and I don't have room to set up another just to sole enjoy the beautiful Dario Dario lol, but I would if I had time to take care of another tank 

Guppies/Endler's/Platies/Tetra's/Rasbora/Barbs will work if the Betta let's it work. Otherwise they may get harrassed and eaten or they may harass the Betta. I just had my Baby Betta who is not even an inch long kill two of my Endler's, one an almost fully grown male and the other a baby female....so that's just one example and that's a BABY Betta lol, so imagine what a full grown will do. of course as stated, not all are killers, mine just happened to be.

20 gallons are easier to stock than 10's because you allow for more room for schooler's since that's what most small fish are generally, and they like to have more than 6+ of their own group, hence it's hard to stock a 10 because ideally you want to keep the bio-load down so 6 tetra's plus a Betta may or may not need twice a week cleanings even with a filter ;-) but that depends on the other fish you have.

So I definitely thing pygmy cories are a great way to go, they occupy a completely different level than the Betta, I've hardly heard of betta's attacking cories. Most of the time in fact they tend to think after a while that they ARE a Cory haha, kind of cute really! So those I think will be your best bet in a 10 gallon, maybe with a trio of male guppies in there as well for your middle/top section


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

pygmy cories, badis, snails although I've heard of betta attacking snails, and small killifish or tetras. I would get a school of 3-5 depending on the fish.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Try some Rosy Red minnows, they are cheap and seem to get along with Red.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should not use feeder fish (red rosy minnows are usually feeder fish) for tank mates because they often are NOT healthy and carry diseases. QT all the fish you get FIRST for at least 2 weeks so that your fish don't get sick.

Also Killifish would not go well with Betta, they require very different water parameter's and the Betta would most likely kill them regardless. Most Killifish species need Species Only Tanks and do not do well with other tank mates except for small cory cats who have the same tank requirements.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I've had no problems with male guppies and an albino cory catfish with a male betta in a 10g community tank. The catfish does like to school, but they can do just fine alone. Since mine has other tankmates, he hangs out with them on occasion.. but really, he's happy as a clam and one of the most adorable fish I've ever seen lol.

I've even had the fancy tail guppies with a male betta and he could care less. My guppies are quite fast though, so I've never been too concerned about a betta catching them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My Panda Guppies do well with my Bettas. They are all males and about half the size of Fancy Guppies. Love my Pygmy Cories. Would have a whole tank of these happy little fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely don't do killifish with a betta. I know America has some native killifish so not sure how they would go, but killifish are very colourful, very erratic in their behaviour and would most likely be attacked by a betta. Also, they usually prefer a cooler temperature than bettas do. 

Even one of my more placid wild bettas attacked and harassed my male killifish when he escaped from his temporary holding net.


----------

